

Data Mining Interval prediction - priyankt

Hi,
Not sure if this the right place for my question, but if not, then pointers to right forum will be helpful.<p>I have some real estate data and would like to predict property value given its attributes (area, bedrooms, etc) using locally weighted regression. I would also like to associate a confidence value with my prediction. Do I need to use Bayesian/probabilistic regression to achieve this? Can anyone point me to any research papers/tutorials explaining this technique?<p>Thanks.
======
iens
Here are some generic links to help your search:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_Valuation_Model>
<http://scholar.google.dk/scholar?q=automated+valuation+model>

